

Stop Equating Women in Tech with Engineers - blackbagboys
https://medium.com/thelist/stop-equating-women-in-tech-with-engineers-e928e9fa1db5

======
nemothekid
Maybe someone can clear up my misconceptions - but I always thought that most
VCs (the ones that aren't started with tech money) come from Finance. For
example Jim Swartz, founder Accel (first firm I could think of that I wasn't
sure if it was founded by a entrepreneur), in his bio states came from a
finance background - I thought this was the story for most partners.

If this is the case, then I'm unsure this is a problem that the tech industry
has to face facts with, but a problem that the finance industry has to
acknowledge. The stereotype is (not sure if its still completely true) is that
finance is still a huge boys club, and I think the tech industry has made far
more strides in diversity than the finance industry has. If the problem really
is "VCs don't invest in women" or "there aren't enough female partners" it
would help to know 1.) the career path to be a VC partner and 2.) the
percentage of women that qualify.

------
alexwestin
We all know LinkedIn is a 'match.com' or 'tinder' or 'okcupid' for the
majority of folks. "We only hire hot chicks..." a quote from the article, is
very truth telling. Lets be honest folks.

------
alexwestin
Until we are honest with ourselves about the sexual dynamics (including what
our wives or SO's think) that exist, we will go no where on this issue.

~~~
RachelSklar
The fact that your assumption is that everyone reading this has wives says a
lot...

